# Twins after a miscarriage?



## jheckle81

Hello ladies. I've been scouring the internet ever since I fell pregnant a couple weeks after our miscarriage. Didn't even have a period in between. I noticed before I ovulated this past cycle, I had MAJOR cramping, so much so I had to lay down for a while (I usually have just a few twinges around O). So, needless to say, I wondered even then if I dropped more than one egg. And I read on a few websites that said there seems to be a correlation between women who recently miscarried and soon fell pregnant with twins. Just curious if anyone has had this happen to them or not.

Oh, and I also chart, and noticed two significant drops below the cover line after O that made me wonder if it was two implantations. I know some say the implantation dip is a myth, so I'm not sure about that.


----------



## Hope4BFP

This happened to me! I had a m/c at 9.5 weeks that required a D&C. It took almost a month for the pregnancy hormones to go back to normal and get a negative hpt test, following which, I had a proper AF bleed. That first cycle I conceived twins!!

When will you get your first scan?

Good luck and update us when you find out!


----------



## jheckle81

Wow! Well congrats on your twins! I don't even have a first appointment yet. I went yesterday to have blood drawn and go back tomorrow to see what my hormone levels are. I'm sure I"ll have an early scan because of my previous miscarriage as well as my previous pregnancies, both of which ended preeclampitic, the last resulting in my son being six weeks premature and me developing gestational diabetes :(

So, fingers crossed for a healthy pregnancy this time around, and despite the difficult pregnancies, I would be thrilled if we are having twins. I'll keep you posted!


----------

